
The misogynist trolls attacking Katie Bouman are the tip of the trashpile - radmuzom
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/apr/17/katie-bouman-black-hole-image-online-trolls
======
dekhn
It is unclear, at this point, how to respectfully push back against the
narrative. In particular, in highlighting her work, effectively many other
people's works were devalued. I want successful women scientists to get
credit, but even the PR folks who promoted her aggressively had to recant and
acknowledge the contributions of others.

I don't support misogynist trolls attacking people, but ultimately, there has
to be a mechanism for pushing back against overly progressive PR.

